
After "a year and a half of study, discussion, and hard work" BU unveils new logo - nickb
http://www.bu.edu/today/campus-life/2008/01/25/updated-logo-aims-modernize-unify-bu
======
acrylicist
Didn't see any mention of the "Law of Optical Volumes"

<http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2007/04/the_math_behind.html>

------
aston
Looks like an improvement. I wonder how much money they paid for what are
essentially tiny tweaks?

~~~
patrocles
They paid for hand-holding and a patina of authority. All in the name of
centralizing control....

They could have created a Darwin cull facility for the evolutionary
developments they observed. That would have provided a path for growth.

They could have identified the users that wanted things to not change (alumni
with open wallets for halcyon images), and mass-customized the logo
presentation.

Recording and using preferences? Acknowledging and using diversity? Un-
Possible!!!

Maybe they should update the school slogan while they're at:

"BU. Where you can make your voice heard.º"

º offer only valid for strategy-level administration officers.

------
TrevorJ
Sigh. I am a graphic artist by trade and I'd feel a bit bad if I got payed to
do that logo.

